# Good Show Groomer Near Orlando/Central Florida?



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

So I've entered Anni in her first show: 6-9 month bitch class on June 21st here in Orlando. I've always done my own grooming (with the guidance years ago of some experienced show friends when I was living in CA). I've been out of the showing world for several years now, so this feels like a first for me too. It's only the puppy class and we're doing it for fun and experience, but I'd love to have a good contact/mentor here in the Orlando area who knows show grooming for goldens. Anyone have any recommendations? Do you think it would be a good idea to have her groomed by a professional the morning of the show for this one? Any insight is appreciated. Until then, we'll just be practicing our free stacking and trying to teach this busy girl to keep her feet in the right place. :doh::crossfing


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I am in Gainesville and would be happy to help although I know that is quite a drive. I'm entered in the Saturday show in Orlando.
If you IM me I can give you the name of a few people in Orlando who maybe can help.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, I sent you a PM. :wavey:


----------



## Emmethedog (Oct 23, 2015)

Could you let me know which groomers were recommended and your experience? I have a 6 year old golden that needs a new groomer that's good with big dogs!


----------

